# Pendulum,Off the beach, Website or dvd search?



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Any suggestions to a website or dvd's that shows in slow motion the surf cast's I described.....All the sites (you tube, etc) video's are not that well in clarity and no slow motion to really the study the casts.....I was at the beach yesterday for some practice and YUK! (Dang) I'm not any better than I was 2 years ago and lord knows I am trying ..Thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ron Aerra book*

I will ad that I have studied ron areraas book(don't buy) and I probably have never casted over 50 yards top..Maybe I should try to use a casting instead of a spinning reel?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

actually Ron Arra has a video that goes along with the book, he demonstrates in the vid pendulum casting from the beach and the tournament pendulum on the grass field.

Nick Meyer has some good vids also, available on the breakaway site. 

Best way to see it is live- try to go to a casting tourny if you can.

I do find the pendulum easier to perform with casting gear, but it can be done with spinning.

Do you have the OTG cast down ? There is no since in trying to learn the advanced techniques without solid technique being developed first.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Surf Cat...I will check it out


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

The BreakawayUSA DVDs were helpful to me. Nick breaks each cast down into steps so you can see what's going on.

There are 2 videos - personally, I'd recommend both.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Danman said:


> Thanks Surf Cat...I will check it out


No problem- just as aheads up there will be a casting tournament in Shallotte Nc Mar 1-2, with a practice day on Friday before the tourny. It's not far at all from Myrtle Beach, would give you a chance to see all kinds of casting, and you can usually get help, advice on your own casting on the practice day.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

'Neil MacKellow's "Going the Distance" tape and dvd, available at Veals... shows all the casts and in slow motion plus real maintenance... good bang for the buck


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

danman what kind of rod and reel are you using? I started at 60 yds and that measurement sparked my interest in technique.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hey Joe*

I use a 8 and 10 foot okuma surfcasting rod....I have tried different reels...( I have bought an ocean master 10000 that I haven't used yet)..but basically spinning reels big and small...It's funny I can cast just as far using my 8 foot rod using a very small diawa using a 2 ounce sinker..


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*altoona*

Hey joe I lived in altoona until 11 yrs ago.I was curious do you long distant cast in the rivers and lakes...I never seen anybody doing it when I fished the lakes (glendale, racetown)..I wished I knew about long distant casting then instead of using split shot..


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Danman said:


> I use a 8 and 10 foot okuma surfcasting rod....I have tried different reels...( I have bought an ocean master 10000 that I haven't used yet)..but basically spinning reels big and small...It's funny I can cast just as far using my 8 foot rod using a very small diawa using a 2 ounce sinker..


Try 6 ounces with a shock leader


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Danman said:


> Hey joe I lived in altoona until 11 yrs ago.I was curious do you long distant cast in the rivers and lakes...I never seen anybody doing it when I fished the lakes (glendale, racetown)..I wished I knew about long distant casting then instead of using split shot..


small world  My family is originally from Gallitzin, I still go back there a couple times a month to see them. Have fished Glendale and Raystown lots of times.

I haven't yet tried fishing this stuff in the lakes/rivers here, but gotta admit, it has crossed my mind. Just below where I live, there are some HUGE flathead catfish in the rivers (one fellow managed to get on that was something like 50 lbs), and I've contemplated taking the 9 foot rod down, just to see what's out in the middle of the river. I think they'd look at me funny though if I took the 11 footer with my magged Jigmaster


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a Long Distance Casting 2 CD by John Holden in England and it has helped me,


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just asking but are you trying to Pendulum cast from the beach for fishing? 

If so please tell me no one is around for 1/4 mile or so while your doing this, that lead if and when it does break off will fly no telling what direction.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Just asking but are you trying to Pendulum cast from the beach for fishing?
> 
> If so please tell me no one is around for 1/4 mile or so while your doing this, that lead if and when it does break off will fly no telling what direction.


or if you snap the rod. the tip will come crashing onto your head.
then followed by a big nest as you let go of reel due to the pain on your head.

its a lose lose situation.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Always use a shock leader*

Yes I do use a shock leader..I read all I can about ofg and pendulum cast...and believe me other than the summer months..other than a few walkers I have the whole beach to myself...which makes me ask myself...where are all the surf fishermen on the grand strand? Thanks for the safety tips though... and I will try a 6 ounce sinker....my rod is rated 4 to 8 ounce....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

just be careful I have seen people try this on a couple piers and people h it with the sinkers. It is not funny,


----------

